# Portuguese Chourico



## gatejumper dale (Jun 13, 2012)

Growing up in Southern New England I am no stranger to Portuguese sausages.  When I lived in Hawaii Portuguese sausage was pretty common and I took it for granted that these sausage were everywhere.  As I found out living in other parts of the country this is not the case.  I have introduced some of my employees to linguica during some shift _pachangas _and it was well received.  I finally stumbled across a recipe for Portuguese chourico on the net and decided to give it a try.  This is a very versatile sausage and is used for just about everything; pizza topping, spaghetti sauce, on a bun, sliced with eggs etc. in the Rhode Island Southeastern Massachussets area.

This is my first posting and I hope that I can successfully post the pics.  If this doesn't work someone will have to spoon feed me through the process.

Here is a pic of the cured, uncooked chourico.








A few links of chourico on the pit with a coil of Italian sausage.  (for my sons 17th birthday)







The finished product







Sliced view.







I'm very happy with the first attempt.  It tastes the way I remember it and I will only be implementing minor tweeks to the recipe the next time.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Change all the IMGs to lower case.

Welcome to SMF!


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, I just remembered why it's not working.
Photos from new members won't display until you reach a certain number of posts.
It's to prevent spamming.
Seems like overkill to me with all the dozens of moderators on this forum.....spammers don't stand a chance!!! :icon_eek:

Sausage looks good.

~Martin


----------



## boykjo (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Dale. Glad to have ya aboard.

Hold your water Martin.....I'm working on it ........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## gatejumper dale (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guys.  I have to say that I am impressed by this site so far.  No politics, name calling or other childish crap that seems to be everywhere else.  Very classy, keep it up.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm clicking on the links an getting a photo not found message on their site.


----------



## moikel (Jun 13, 2012)

I am sure photo will be up soon. One suburb away from me is major Portuguese community.They make some great products,good cooks that spread through Brazil Africa,India etc. That Piripiri sauce they adapted from Africa has a lot of fans as well.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 13, 2012)

The post is not being held - there is an issue with the links - if they are on your pc download them directly to the site by using the upload button just to the left of the filmstrip


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Hmmm...they worked earlier when I copied and pasted the direct link.


~Martin


----------



## gatejumper dale (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright,

Looks like we are up and running.  Thanks Scarbelly, that did the trick.  The next trick is for someone to figure out how to upload smell and taste


----------



## gatejumper dale (Jun 14, 2012)

For those interested here is the recipe that I used and a link to where I originally obtained it from (got to give credit where credits due).  The only difference in mine is that I used an equal portion of white sugar in lieu of dextrose (didn't have any on hand and didn't want to wait for an order) and smoked sweet paprika.

*Chouriço*

*Ingredients*

_5 1/2 lb. pork shoulder (Boston butt) _

_1/2 lb. uncured pork fat (back fat if you can find it) _

_40 grams kosher salt _

_14 grams dextrose _

_9 grams DQ Cure #2 _

_50 grams sweet paprika _

_7 grams garlic powder _

_5 grams cayenne pepper _

_4 grams ground black pepper _

_4 tbl ruby Port _

_hog casings_

*Directions*

Cut half of the pork shoulder into cubes between 1/4" and 1/2" in size. Grind the other half through the large plate on a meat grinder, and the fat through the small plate. I find it works best to work with well-chilled meat and fat, bordering on frozen, for the stuff going through the grinder, and you'll need to work to keep the mixture cold so the fat doesn't start to melt on you.

Sprinkle the dextrose, salt, and cure over the meat and mix with your clean hands, then let sit for 15-20 minutes to let them dissolve into the meat a bit. Add the other spices and the Port, put into a zip-top bag or a covered bowl, and let marinate at least overnight in the refrigerator.

When ready to stuff, test the spices by frying up a small portion of the filling (you might want a little more cayenne or garlic, depending on your tastes). Stuff the casings with the pork mixture, tie into links of whatever size you like–anywhere from 6"-10" seems pretty typical. Leave the sausages to incubate at room temperature (about 70°F) for 48 hours.

Finally, cold-smoke* the sausages for 4 hours, and refrigerate or freeze to store. Since this is cold-smoked, the pork is still raw, so cook the sausages as you would other fresh sausages to serve.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks great Dale.............. Nice job............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks great - glad the upload fixed it for you.  Just so you know, if you can see any part of a post it is not being held. 

Thanks for sharing the recipe too


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and thanks for the recipe! Did you do it in a drying chamber? (hope that's right!)


----------



## johnnie walker (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice looking sausages, Dale and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 to SMF.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow that looks great and an easy recipe too...JJ


----------



## driedstick (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice and welcome


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 14, 2012)

Gary thanks for fixing it so now we can drool over the photos .

great and easy way to make chourico,thanks for the recipe.


----------



## sam3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice job Dale. Welcome!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks good dat it do.


----------



## gatejumper dale (Jun 14, 2012)

Husker,

No drying chamber.  Hung at room temperature for two days and then cold smoked.  Well actually it was 105 the day I smoked so it was more of a luke warm smoke if you will.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you for the info...yep that would be a warmer smoke with temps like that! I'm in the CO mountains and complain when it hits high 70's!


----------

